# Idb fail tx2 r2 android box help



## kurdfirestick (Nov 19, 2019)

I try to flash firmware to my rockchip box and i get idb fail ..any help in fixing thanks

Just need instructions wat to do ??























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

